# Book Reccomendation On 'Analysis Of Orchestration'



## The_Controllers (Jan 28, 2010)

I just finished reading Walter Piston's book on orchestration and to say I learnt A LOT is probably an understatement. To be honest though, I found the last section on 'Analysis Of Orchestration' very helpful indeed, but it was too short. 

Does anyone here have any recommendation of orchestration books that don't cover Instrumentation and go straight into the details? If not, is it integral that they cover instrumentation beforehand?

Thanks 

Amour


----------



## JohnG (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi there,

It is difficult to draw the line between instrumentation and orchestration. Most books do spend a lot of time going through the individual instruments; it's a hazard of the category.

One place to peruse would be our own Peter Alexander's wares -- very extensive at http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/

He offers unusually thorough, targeted study options, including MP3s of examples.

I realise you are looking for something besides another book, but you could also have a look at Sam Adler's "The Study of Orchestration," with accompanying CDs. It's essential to have the CDs, which are a separate purchase. I've never looked at the workbook so have no opinion on that. Others on this forum prefer Kennan's orchestration book, which I also own, but between the two, I prefer Adler.

There are user reviews and what-not at Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Study-Orchestration-Third-Samuel-Adler/dp/039397572X/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1 (http://www.amazon.com/Study-Orchestrati ... t_ep_dpi_1)

Naturally, if you really want to understand how to drive the orchestra, score study is the place to go, really. I find the late romantic composers / impressionists etc. and 20th century guys to be the most useful if one is looking for "tricks" to add to one's colour arsenal. 

Wagner is great too, but his parts are very hard to play, at least in the context of a film-score date when the players have to more or less sight read.


----------



## JJP (Feb 2, 2010)

josejherring @ Tue Feb 02 said:


> But, the best thing to do is just to pick up some scores and take some scoring paper and literally copy the score by hand note for note. I started doing this. It's time consuming and I've only done sections of pieces that I was interested in, but in doing it your understanding of orchestration will leap up drastically in a short period of time.



I second this approach. Transpose the parts back into concert if it's a transposed score. Suddenly things you read about will start to make practical sense.


----------



## JohnG (Feb 2, 2010)

excellent advice; four bars at a time and -- revelations!


----------



## The_Controllers (Feb 3, 2010)

I think I'll take a look at Adler's book with the CD's, but I will definitely try to copy some of my favourite score's. Thanks for the quick replies guys!

Amour


----------



## bryla (Feb 3, 2010)

Do you mean making your own conductors score or do you copy it over to a condensed score?


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 3, 2010)

bryla @ Wed Feb 03 said:


> Do you mean making your own conductors score or do you copy it over to a condensed score?




id like to know the answer of this question too


----------



## JJP (Feb 3, 2010)

bryla @ Wed Feb 03 said:


> Do you mean making your own conductors score or do you copy it over to a condensed score?



Either one can help. If it's at transposed score, then transposing all the instruments and making a conductor's score will help. This is especially true if you have trouble doing this in your head.

Creating a condensed score will give you a better harmonic overview, but can sometimes be tricky for people without a solid knowledge of music theory.

I've never done an entire score just for study. I focus on areas that are of particular interest to investigate a texture or harmonization technique.


----------



## bdr (Feb 3, 2010)

A nice book is 'Orchestration:Scores and Scoring' by Donald Rauscher. Second half of the book pulls apart a few scores from each era and discusses the great composers 'errors' in orchestration.


----------



## José Herring (Feb 3, 2010)

bryla @ Wed Feb 03 said:


> Do you mean making your own conductors score or do you copy it over to a condensed score?



I've taken the scores and isolated sections. Let's say that I want to improve my brass writing. I'll take a section from a piece that I think sounds good brass wise and I'll just copy all the brass parts onto a condensed manuscript. I don't transpose it because I'm use to seeing not transposed parts. I think this is the lazy way of doing it. Personally I think I really need to set a side a few days and just copy note for note onto a full score.

What happens for me though is that you start to ask questions like "why did he put the trumpets there" and what you'll also find is some pretty good examples of principals that are clearly violated for dramatic effect. It's very interesting to do this and I really intend to do more. I get so much more out of it than just sitting and reading the score or studying books.

But, it's a pain and not very creative work. But work that yields superior results than just about any other study of composition or orchestration. Also, what I find is how simple some of the great masterpieces really are. I find that it's a clever use of the musical materials and not necessarily a complicated use of them that leads to the best results. But I digress....

best,

Jose


----------



## JJP (Feb 3, 2010)

josejherring @ Wed Feb 03 said:


> ...what you'll also find is some pretty good examples of principals that are clearly violated for dramatic effect.


Hmmm. In most orchestras I've worked with, the principals don't really like being violated. /\~O


----------



## José Herring (Feb 3, 2010)

JJP @ Wed Feb 03 said:


> josejherring @ Wed Feb 03 said:
> 
> 
> > ...what you'll also find is some pretty good examples of principals that are clearly violated for dramatic effect.
> ...


 :lol: 
Man I really have to pay attention to what I'm typing. Of course I mean "principles".


----------



## mf (Feb 4, 2010)

JJP @ Wed Feb 03 said:


> josejherring @ Wed Feb 03 said:
> 
> 
> > ...what you'll also find is some pretty good examples of principals that are clearly violated for dramatic effect.
> ...


And who said they have to like it?


----------



## d-dmusic (Feb 13, 2010)

What's a good source for purchasing/downloading conductor's scores ?


----------



## bryla (Feb 13, 2010)

amazon.com


----------



## mf (Feb 13, 2010)

You can also download for free some old PD scores here:
http://imslp.org/wiki/Main_Page


----------

